# Referral Letter from Infosys



## sanjanna (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi,

I am trying to get referral experienced letter from Infosys. What is the best way to get it? 

I left the company in 2013 and I don't have any information regarding my manager. 

I have total experience of 7 years. How to get referral letter. Require to apply for Ontario. 

Urgent. Any help on this would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Did you even consider calling them?


----------



## sanjanna (Nov 3, 2017)

I did. They say it requires DM approval and will take 3 to 4 weeks. I don't know my manager or my IBU. How to reach my DM. This is really bad process hence asking question here to see if any one can help. Thanks.


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

They wont issue the letter containing Roles & responsibilities. I have tried that but as per HR policy that is not issued. You will have to go Statutory Declaration(affidavit) from a colleague


----------

